# SV corn on the cob .



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2017)

I was cooking corn at 182 degrees ( which came out good ) but after watching America's test kitchen , they had a segment on not cooking it past 170 . Saying that after that temp the starch gets tough . They were using a pot on stove / length of cook . 

So I set the Anova to 170 , vac'd some corn with butter . Let it go 2 hrs . Perfect ! 

Give it a try .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 31, 2017)

How'd you come up with the 2 hour time? I've used 170 @ 45 minutes and that seems to be all the time needed.

Kenji's recipe is 181°-183° @ 35 minutes.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> How'd you come up with the 2 hour time? I've used 170 @ 45 minutes and that seems to be all the time needed.
> 
> Kenji's recipe is 181°-183° @ 35 minutes.


You're right . I was waiting for my daughter to get home . It only needed about  45 minutes to an hour . I should have said that .


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2017)

I guess it depends on how you like the texture of your corn.

We do 183 for 1 hour.

Al


----------



## biaviian (Sep 3, 2017)

I just soak it and throw it on a fire or grill.  I never thought of sous vide but I'll have to try it.


----------

